# Big Blog Little Blog Cardblog Blox



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi! This isn't going to pe a blog about reptiles, it's just a blog.. A general blog about me and my life, how much fun you'll have reading this!

Anyway, today is 11th September 2008, respects to those who were killed/injured in the twin towers incident. 7 years? Seemed like it was yesterday.

Moving onto my iPod touch, yeah, I lost it on the school bus.. However, 7 months later and we got it back! Great thing. I love it.

I'll right about my Bearded Dragon while I'm here anyway, he's big.. That's it really. Big and eating 50 medium locusts a day, charming. He's still a baby though, 7 months this month :flrt:.

Malky.


----------

